# Planning for the Future



## iHorse (Sep 21, 2011)

I promised myself that I wouldn't make the same mistake the third time when it came to financial situations and I don't plan on breaking it. First it was Rajah who had to go then it was time for Quinn to return to the stable I got him from. I got tired of being lied to by my parents so I'm planning for the future. I found a property that I'm interested in for $139,000 in Durand, IL that I'm hoping will be still available by the time I can move, but just in case I've been looking around at various ads.

I'll continue this path until I can move out of this house (It's not bad, but it belongs to my parents and I'm tired of my mom). There's going to be a couple more years left after December 26th and I'm going to take that time to gather my cash. Buying a house isn't cheap.

I'm hoping to have several Miniature Horses when I can have my own farm because they're my favorite and I want a horse more for a companion than competitions and riding. Perhaps I'll start driving the Miniature Horses. It all depends, but for now I have to keep making backup plans in case one doesn't work.


----------



## iHorse (Sep 21, 2011)

*Update*

Oh, I forgot to mention that this is more of a journal for me to keep track of things so it's not really all that great. There's no need to look at this after seeing this message, but if you truly want to then go ahead.

The house I was looking at is no longer available, but it's always wise to have a backup which I had. It's smaller than the original house and it's much cheaper than the last one. However, I don't really need anything big and fancy since I'll be a single person.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

If you have to be there for 2 more years, are you only 16? But if you have over $100,000 to spend on a house maybe you're older? And just cause you're single now, things don't always stay that way forever. & sharing the bills is easier than shouldering everything yourself, but then again, partners can be difficult, maybe even more difficult than parents-just another random thought. Best of luck to you!


----------



## iHorse (Sep 21, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> If you have to be there for 2 more years, are you only 16? But if you have over $100,000 to spend on a house maybe you're older? And just cause you're single now, things don't always stay that way forever. & sharing the bills is easier than shouldering everything yourself, but then again, partners can be difficult, maybe even more difficult than parents-just another random thought. Best of luck to you!


Yes, I'm 16 years old, but that doesn't mean that I don't have a lot of money set aside for when it's time to part with my parents. In fact, we've been saving money for me in the bank for a very long time. I'm going to be starting out alone and in the future if I find a partner I'll move to a house that can hold us both and maybe a child.

I do understand where you are coming from, though. I'll put your words into thought when it's time. Thank you for the response.


----------

